# After 5 long months



## coastalconn (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm switching back to Nikon....... J/K!!! 

Canon has finally decided to issue me a replacement camera!  The loaner I have been shooting with proved to produce far sharper images than mine and tracks way better.  I have a few long threads on another forum where I found some hard core Canon A-holes that thought my camera was fine and blamed it on everything from swamp gas to wrong cases and wrong AF selection.  Using Reikan Focal the loaner was about 7% sharper wide open on a 10 shot AF consistency test and this was after Canon had my body 3 times (twice with the 500 F4) and had supposedly matched them perfectly together.  Hopefully at the beginning of next week I will have a perfectly working 7dm2 that is as good as the loaner..


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 26, 2016)

Great news!  I know you will be relieved!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 26, 2016)

Good news finally.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 27, 2016)

It will be about 50% as good as a Nikon kit then. Cool 

Seriously though, glad it eventually got sorted for you, though even when you were saying there was issues your photo quality was still top notch


----------



## John Hunt (Feb 27, 2016)

Always feels good to get the end of an issue. Hope the replacement works perfect.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 27, 2016)

Congrats, great news.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 27, 2016)

Sounds to me like Canon repair service got bought out by Nikon repair service from about 5 years ago.    Stuff happens, and it sucks when your the one that it happens to.  There are times when change is not only inevitable but pleasurable and a change in bodies will be good.  To bad it took Canon this long to make the decision.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 28, 2016)

Good luck my friend, I hope this one will match all your expectation.

And if not we on Nikon side will always be happy to take you back LOL


----------

